# Need Advice On Littermates and Breeding



## Brady Harden (May 10, 2014)

Ok, so I currently have a litter of rats I raised myself after the mother died. I THOUGHT I separated all the males out at six weeks. They are now 8 weeks old as of yesterday. However, today while I was cleaning out the cage I have the females in I discover a male much to my shock. I'm assuming he's been in there the entire time and I didn't notice him. So my question is this: How likely is it that I now have 8 pregnant rats considering the young age of all the rats involved? Any comments or advice is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## SpringSt (Jun 18, 2014)

I've had females come to me at 5 weeks and turned out they were pregnant and not showing, so I assume any one of them could be pregnant. I would start them on a high protein diet anyways just in case if it were me. Not sure if you can do this at their age, but I know spays can be done to prevent a litter too but may be costly with that many girls.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

There is a high chance they're all pregnant, not good at there age. If you can get hold of it Galastop can act as a morning after pill, right up to the end of pregnancy, though I don't think I could use it if a rat was nearly due unless they were at serious risk. I would speak to your very about getting hold of this soon for your girls, it could save them from a lot of risk.


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

They become sexually active at 5 weeks, every 5 days...at 3 weeks they are probably all pregnant. Seperate the males earlier then 6 weeks if they are or risk more litters...


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

The discussion of intentional breeding is not allowed on this forum as per the rules that were agreed to when users join. Please review them. http://www.ratforum.com/showthread....-Rules-READ-BEFORE-POSTING-Updated-12-04-2012

I will move this thread to the "Caring for Accidental Litters" section, but as it was not made there nor the thread prefaced with the background information, it needs to end.


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

I didn't see anything about intentional breeding unless the first litter was...


----------

